# Maple rubbed & maple smoked bacon



## rich- (Mar 12, 2013)

My second batch of Maple smoked Bacon













PICT4234.JPG



__ rich-
__ Mar 12, 2013






The belly out of Pops brine, into the fridge for an overnight nap













PICT4235.JPG



__ rich-
__ Mar 12, 2013






Into the smoker the next morning













PICT4236.JPG



__ rich-
__ Mar 12, 2013






This is at approx. 6 hours into the smoke













PICT4238.JPG



__ rich-
__ Mar 12, 2013






Here it is after very close to 14 hours in the TBS with Maple Pellets.

Thanks for looking, hope I posted this correctly.

Rich-


----------



## boykjo (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome looking bacon Rich..........................


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice looking bacon!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks great!  Let us know about the taste test!

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks good Rich....  I'd eat it....   Nice smoke too.....    

Dave


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like great bacon! How does the maple smoke taste? I cook steaks over a maple fire and it sweetens them. My family loves it.


----------



## rich- (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks to you all for your kind comments, I am really happy that I finally figured out how to post pictures and give the comments about each picture.

I do feel my Bacon has a very good sweet flavor to it, It may have a tiny bit of an overpowering smoke flavor as well, but certainly not bad enough to be distasteful.

Looking forward to having my wife cook up a pot of Beans and I want to add some of this Bacon in with the ham hocks.

Now that I know what I'm doing with the posting, I will post more pictures and comments along with my upcoming smokes.

Rich-


----------



## migraine (Mar 13, 2013)

That is some bacon.  I doubt you bought those bellies at the IGA in town. 

Seeing those makes me really want to give it a try now that I have "mastered" salmon

-Brian


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bacon looks good


----------



## bear55 (Mar 14, 2013)

This looks so good.  How many pounds of bellies did you start with?


----------

